# Steak knives



## DLJeffs (Feb 27, 2015)

A couple months ago I bought enough walnut scales to make 6 steak knives from @Mike1950. For Christmas I got a stabilizing tank. I finally got around to getting the fittings to connect an old vacuum pump a friend gave me. Then I finally got around to getting Cactus Juice from Curtis (discovered I needed to order a second 32oz in order to completely cover the scales. Anyway, finally got around to stabilizing the scales and that went exactly as per the instructions. Thanks Curtis.

Then I bought a half dozen steak knife blanks from Texas Knife. They seem like a decent blank, fully serrated. Decided to go with Corby bolts instead of pins. Of course then I discovered I needed a step drill in order to properly set the bolts.

Long story short, finally got the first steak knife done. I did not put any finish on the handle. Just sanded to 1500 grit and then polished. The wood is beautiful (thanks @Mike1950). I like the feel of the handle without any finish. I think the stabilization will protect the wood for a long time. As long as they don't get into the dish washer anyway.

One down, five to go. Not my best photos but you get the idea.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice job Doug! Are this copper Corby's? Classy looking steak knife


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice knifes.


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 27, 2015)

> Are this copper Corby's? Classy looking steak knife



No Scott, those are actually stainless Corby's. Just poor lighting for my photos. Takes a bit of careful grinding to work them down close to the scales. After that the belt sander handled them fine. I was worried about the heat created by the grinding so went pretty slow and constantly rotated Corby so they could cool off. Copper Corby's would be pretty cool tho. I wonder about the greenish oxidation though?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2015)

The look great. But remember never lick a sharp steak knife!  

Someone had a signature that said that can't remember who but it's good advice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks great, something to be proud of for sure !


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2015)

K-nice Knife.


----------

